# Brauche Hilfe bei Red5 Installation auf Debian 5



## XHotSniperX (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi

ich bekomme einen Fehler bei der Installation von Red5 Server unter Debian 5

Log:


```
Log
s162:~# dpkg -i red5_0.7.0_all.deb
(Reading database ... 236791 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace red5 0.7.0 (using red5_0.7.0_all.deb) ...
/etc/init.d/red5: line 12: /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions: No such file or directory
Stopping Red5 flash streaming server: /etc/init.d/red5: line 62: failure: command not found

invoke-rc.d: initscript red5, action "stop" failed.
dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
/etc/init.d/red5: line 12: /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions: No such file or directory
Stopping Red5 flash streaming server: /etc/init.d/red5: line 62: failure: command not found

invoke-rc.d: initscript red5, action "stop" failed.
dpkg: error processing red5_0.7.0_all.deb (--install):
subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/red5 missing LSB information
update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
/etc/init.d/red5: line 12: /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions: No such file or directory
Starting Red5 flash streaming server: /etc/init.d/red5: line 52: cd: /opt/red5-0.8/: No such file or directory
touch: cannot touch `/var/lock/subsys/red5': No such file or directory

Errors were encountered while processing:
red5_0.7.0_all.deb
```


was könnte das Problem sein?

vielen dank!


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Dezember 2010)

Es sieht aus, als wäre das Paket kaputt oder falsch gebaut worden. Kann es sein, dass es nicht aufgelöste Abhängigkeiten gibt?


----------



## dot (4. Dezember 2010)

Java & Co gemaesz ANleitung sind aber schon installiert? => Red5 Flash Streaming Server installieren » Server » Debian Root
Wuerde mir auch noch einmal von einer anderen Quelle die Datei besorgen.


----------



## XHotSniperX (12. Dezember 2010)

ja alles benötigte sollte installiert sein... ich werde trotzdem nochmal schauen. danke für die tipps


----------

